
Ask HN: What board games are you playing? - Magical
What board games are you playing? What&#x27;s your #1 and why? For me, board games are a great way to be away from screens for a few hours, and they fill up my socializing gas tank too.
======
HiroshiSan
Though not currently playing it my #1 goes out to chess, it's the one game
that doesn't make me feel guilty the more time I put into it.

------
Avernar
#1 would be Through The Ages for me, the newer edition. But only if played 1v1
because it's too bothersome waiting for 2 or 3 other people. Also, I don't
have that many friends.

------
Benjmhart
I really enjoy coup.

------
sandwhichmole
Spirit island

